# Chorus mechanical vs Athena EPS



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey guys (and gals),

Now that I have a ride I'd be happy with going Campy on (my 2012 S2), I'm caught in a conundrum about what to sock away for. Right now, the stock Rival is working fine on the Cervelo and I'll keep it there for the time being, but I will be starting to save up for the Campy group I want (that and I'm not a huge fan of the FSA Gossamer stuff that's on the bike). I've got Zonda wheels, so a freehub is all I need there to finish the package 

So, if you can get Athena EPS (black / carbon bits) or Chorus mechanical, what would float your boat and why? 

Yes, I know the Athena EPS would be slightly heavier than what I've got right now and the Chorus group would be a little lighter... but hey, I'm a clyde, so a half water bottle either way isn't a deal breaker for me....besides, I've already got my 58 cm bike down to 17.5 lbs inc. pedals and cages which is plenty light for my butt.

Thanks for the thoughs and opinions


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Presently running mechanical Record, Chorus, Athena all 11 on various frames.
I'm looking into Athena EPS myself as one of my sons wants to get into crit racing and this may be easier for shifting in drops vs. going to SRAM (I really don't want to shift to 2 wheel builds). For me to seriously consider EPS, the bike will have to see a lot of miles to make it worth while, electronics seem want to be run on a regular basis.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

If you're putting money aside for a future purchase I recommend pro\con lists for both groups.

Hear or read something good about one, put it on the list. Same for something bad. Do this for both groups during the time that you're putting the cash aside and when you're ready to buy you can compare your notes, making an informed decision, and buy what you want.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree with velodog. This is a great idea as well taken into account issues inherit to both groups that could effect bike downtime.


----------

